# Caught my first swarm tonight!!!



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

It was 6 PM and I was just getting ready to relax and get ready for bed (start work at 3 AM) when my cell phone rings and its animal control, they said a resident called and was concerned about a large swarm of bees in her rose bush, I thanked the lady on the phone and called the resident. It was at an elderly care house and as I pulled up I thought it would be in the back yard, I knocked on the door and a worried lady answered, I asked where the swarm was and she pointed at a rose bush in her front yard!! It was about the size of a basketball and about 2 1/2' off the ground and clustered on the outside of the bush, NICE!! Time for the nuc n' shook!! 

After watching Nasal Sponges you tube video with the swarm in the little tree, I copied it to a tee, set the nuc below the swarm and gave a firm shake, a large cluster of bees dropped into the nuc and a whole bunch more went air borne!! I placed the three frames that I had taken out back into the nuc and put the lid on it and just left the nuc on the ground, it was totally amazing watching the rest of the bees crawl like ants into the entrance of the nuc!! A large amount of bees flew back to the original spot on the bush and I shook them down again and then just backed away. 

About 20 minutes later I checked on them and almost all the bees were in, only a small cluster on the bush which slowly but surely flew down the the nuc entrance following the fanning of a bee at the entrance!!

Folks, this was my first ever attempt at a swarm and it went off without a hitch!!:thumbsup: I got them home and transfered them to a 10 frame deep, put a pail feeder on a couple scrap sticks on top of the frames, added an empty deep, put the lid on and walked away. It looks like Italians with some carnolians mixed in. I did not see the queen when I transfered frames, but then I didnt look to hard either, it was getting dark and I wanted to close things up. Hopefully she is a decent queen with a good temperment, otherwise I will be buying a new queen!! 

The swarm was pretty mellow, not one sting, just some bumpin' on the veil, but even when I transfered the frames into the 10 frame deep, they were pretty mellow, they were hungry also, took to the sugar syrup right away, even sprayed a bit on my glove and had a couple land and suck it up!

Thanks to everyone on this site for posting videos and information, it was a big help!!:applause:
Sorry for the crummy camera phone pictures!!









Filing into the nuc like ants!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

congrats...


----------



## beenerds (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice work, got to love free bees


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

Swarms that low are a lot of fun!

I wouldn't bother feeding this swarm right now. Just let them be and check on them a couple of weeks to see how they are doing, then feed if necessary. We do still have a flow going on right now but not as strong as last few months.


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats, but be careful! Catching swarms is A LOT of fun and VERY addicting! 
Before you know it you have more hives than places to put them and they start stacking up in your backyard, and your driveway. 

C2


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

You did it up very well. Perfect execution! One more hive to care for!...I should be so lucky and talented.
LtlWilli


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Lucky you! It's great that your first swarm was that easy. Fun, wasn't it!! Did you have an audience? I love people who have never seen that done before. They are so amazed!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> but be careful! Catching swarms is A LOT of fun and VERY addicting!


Aint it kewl :banana:


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! It was a rush and I am sure can be very addicting!! It was nice to have an easy swarm removal for my first one, and now it looks like I need to place another order to Mann Lake for some more back up supplies!!

My audience was made up of people that had the same misconceptions that everyone else had, that bees are dangerous. They were concerned for my safety and theres when I told them what I was going to do, but after watching the process they became a little more comfortable and stepped outside onto the porch area to watch. While killing time I talked to the home owners and passer-bys and gave them the same wealth of knowledge I have received from this site, which they were amazed by and have a new respect for bees, which is very good for everyone!! After I wrapped things up I thanked the home owners and promised them a jar of honey for saving the bee's!!


----------



## Petewa (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats BeeGhost! I, like you, caught my first swarm on Saturday morning. Mine was about 25' up in a Douglas Fir tree. It was a huge swarm. It was exhilarating! Since I'm new to the hobby, I know practically nothing, compared to the veteran beekeepers, but was able to recruit my son-in-law to help. Nobody was stung, even after 3 separate 'captures'. It took about an hour to get 95% of them. They have practically filled a 10 frame medium. Still, after about 3 days, there's a very small cluster of about 50 bees or so ( have to use binoculars to see ) where the clusters were. It's now raining here, so we'll see if they're still there tomorrow. Again, congratulations! Pete W.


----------



## herbcoop (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome... congrats and thanks for suppling the picture 
Herb


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent catch!! Glad I could help!! I have to agree with Batman....5 so far this year and I am not answering the phone anymore!! running out of room!!


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

BeeGhost said:


> looks like I need to place another order to Mann Lake for some more back up supplies!!


Been there, done that! Last year I was so busy, I was going to ML like 2x a month. I see your in Livermore, you're only an hour away from me. If there's anything you need help with, let me know, I'll help if I can. Also, if you want, email me your number and let me know where you're willing to go for swarms (if you want more) and I'll put ya in my phone. I get calls for Manteca, Tracy, Livermore and other bay area shots, that sometimes I just don't have the time to go after.

C2


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

:applause: WOW. Isn't it a great feeling! I have been on four feral swarms this year. Just missed my 5th last night due to the caller not wanting to wait 45 minutes for me to get off work and respond. Oh well. FREE BEES!!!!


----------

